# Oceans 11 (1960)



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So I'm crusin through the 5 dollar DVDs at Movie Gallery and really don't see anything that slaps me in the face. But I do run across this one DVD that has a cover of Frank Sinatra, Dean Martin, Sammy Davis Jr, and Peter Lawford. Oceans 11? I had no idea there was another Oceans 11 from way back. For 5 bucks I figure why not.

I finally got around to watching it the other night and thought it was pretty good. This is about a group of buddies who team up to rob five casino's in Vegas... pretty simple and straight forward with a little entertainment along the way. Not nearly as crafty as the 2001 version that is one of my favorites... but it took me back to when I was a kid and use to watch all those Dean Martin movies and the likes. I never knew Angie Dickinson looked so young. Plus a cameo appearance by Red Skeleton.

It probably won't make anyones top list of movies but I found it entertaining and fun to watch. There wasn't anything at all to the SQ. PQ was actually pretty good for this old of a movie... very coloful, a little grainy but not bad.

:3stars:


----------

